# Swan Drowns Kayaker



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Holy Crap

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/845233 ... he-drowned



> A US man has drowned in a pond after being attacked by a swan.
> 
> Anthony Hensley, 37, worked for a Chicago company that used swans and dogs to keep geese away from properties, the Chicago Sun-Times reports.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I've got one of these








but I'm unsure if I should go with a Ram, Scotty or Rail Blaiza mounting solution


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Was it a great white swan or just a common black.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Aren't swans edible? Like a giant goose?
If your oven or smoker is big enough, that is.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Swans are known to drown dogs,they hold the dog under, so I suspect it knew exactly what it was doing.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm never going to the ballet again.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Bloody sydneyites, can't trust 'em.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

BrisbaneJamie said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the power boat industry were behind the recent explosion of all these , God kayakkings dangerous type stories as a way of thrawting the inevitable decline in boat sales and increase in Kayak sales. I heard crazier things before that were true.
> 
> Jamie


Black Swan Ops


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=54360


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Squidley said:


> BrisbaneJamie said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't be surprised if the power boat industry were behind the recent explosion of all these , God kayakkings dangerous type stories as a way of thrawting the inevitable decline in boat sales and increase in Kayak sales. I heard crazier things before that were true.
> ...


Black Swan Down.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

keza said:


> Squidley said:
> 
> 
> > BrisbaneJamie said:
> ...


Black Swan Drown!!


----------



## andrewG (Jun 15, 2011)

Reminds me of this, "Goose attacks Drew Gregory"


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

.................


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Never trusted them red pointers. They are up there with seals and plovers.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Swan dive.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

You're *mad* Andy.

Been sea kayaking?

Trevor


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

kayakone said:


> You're *mad* Andy.
> 
> Been sea kayaking?
> 
> Trevor


Yeah a bit. Been doing the usual thursday night paddles with the QSKC, and a few other weekend paddles here and there where I can find the time. The wind has been a bit crap though.

What have you been up to trev?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

eric said:


> Ado said:
> 
> 
> > Never trusted them red pointers. They are up there with seals and plovers.
> ...


Plovers are really good when you're cold.


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Plovers, lol

viewtopic.php?f=18&t=21232&p=227834&hilit=plovers#p227834


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

What about Petrels that decide that want to eat your sp whether it is 2m underwater or attached to the side of your rod. gggrrrrrrr


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Swans, plovers, ducks, petrels....mere mice.

These are the real terrors






Trevor


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I was attacked by a black swan - had fallen off my sailboard, up to my neck treading water and the bugger came at me from out of the bushes. I grabbed it by the neck when it lunged at me, held it straight at arms length and swore loudly at it for 30 seconds. It swam away as soon as I let it go.

So there's a tip for they kayak safety section :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

kayakone said:


> Swans, plovers, ducks, petrels....mere mice.
> 
> These are the real terrors
> 
> Trevor


Choose a sunny day, take a badminton racket, watch the shadows on the ground, swing the racket above your head. Problem solved.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

keza said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Swans, plovers, ducks, petrels....mere mice.
> ...


DO NOT TAKE A SHUTTLECOCK.


----------

